
A Third of America Cannot Be Diehard Trump Fans - dialoguediscou
https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/a-third-of-america-cannot-be-diehard-trump-fans-2d5b566edea7
======
Fjolsvith
Another leftist viewpoint trying desperately to explain a movement not
understandable by someone who isn't caught up in it.

Trump supporters very simply respect and adore him. He is a breath of fresh
air in the fetid cloud of Washington politics.

